# Underworld Evolution



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok,... somebody give us a review :R 

I've been on the fence all weekend thinking about a purchase,.... maybe I'll wait for the DC or an unrated EC.

Anyone???


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Watched it last night... awesome.

I'm not fully ready to write a review, but if someone else hasn't already done so in a few days I may have time.

I can tell ya that it's non-stop from beginning to end... excellent 5.1 workout, constant impact scenes, a little on the gory side for me, but most vampire/werewolf type movies are. It was still exciting. Part one is one of my favorites and part two is now one of my favorites. I'm glad I own it and like part one, I'll watch it several more times. IMO... overall I'd say slightly better than part one. If you liked part one, I certainly believe you'll like part two.

:4stars:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I plan on buying the OST Score Marco Belltrami is amazing I wish I could get my hands on the Dracula 2000 OST Score. His work is very organic an etheral.

~Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds good,... I'd probably get it no matter,... just wonder if it would be worth waiting for a Directors Cut, or an Unrated Extended Cut to match my Underworld Extended Cut. 
Anyone know if or when there will be other releases?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll be on it, probably this weekend. I'd kind of like to see the first one again before I see Evo just because I've only seen #1 once a long time ago.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Another thumbs up here, just broke in my infinite baffle subwoofer with this movie, great effects, really works out the surrounds.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I didnt really care for this one. The effects, picture quality and sound were great. And of course it was worth it just to see her. 

But overall for the movie I was bored and ready to go to sleep half way through it. I like action movies but this was more or less just one long monster fight scene and after a bit it stopped being impressive and I was looking for a bit more of a story line.

I would say I would still buy it maybe down the line as a previewed movie but now that we have the hd format war and this one is released for Blue-Ray and not HD-DVD that puts a stop to that too.


----------



## w8liftr (Jun 20, 2006)

Tommy said:


> The effects, picture quality and sound were great. *And of course it was worth it just to see her. *



I agree!:devil:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh, you wanted to know if the movie was any good? I thought the leather pants was what we were talking about...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go buy it. Anyone know if there is a Directors cut or extended edition in the works?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

*Underworld: Evolution JBL Just Bloody Loud!*

















By Ashbe

What can I say about “Underworld: Evolution” is that it was on par with the first a high octane of pure adrenalin rush none stop action with a white knuckle punch, and jaw dropping visual effects with more bite that sucks its predecessor dry!

I said I was going to do an A&B evaluation of the two, well after seeing or rather listening to the first one some 5 or 6 times, once projected in the cinema, but in the home cinema arena it left a more and everlasting impression on me!

Sound and visuals all come together with devastating impact with “Underworld: Evolution” starring Kate Beckinsale all dressed to kill in some tight black leather once again with Scott Speedman beside her as mutation of half Lycan and Vampire, battle against high odds, this is a not to be missed action adventure with stylistic visuals that are accompanied with a terrific six-track Dolby Stereo Digital soundtrack with quaking and riveting and a mirage of weaponry firepower!

The soundtrack was more felt than heard, the customary sound effects and Foley design was top notch with body punches, score was by “Marco Beltrami” this marks the fifth time now that I have heard some of his works, and this one was a clash of low end that was noticeable throughout the films running time, with a few shrilly highs to breakthrough the blaze loud sound effects, and keep the viewer on the edge of the seat, or in my case I was gripping the seat, as this would have blown we out of the seat!

Now I usually take caution with the dbA weighting and this one had peaks at the sweet spot, with 90dbA just +5db more than I would normally allow, now if I where to run this for a second viewing I would take it down by -5db from 0db THX reference level, the low end had ample to spare and will not diminish the films impact, not with the JBL control 5’s three-screen where localization was constantly moving and keeping the film highly active.

Split-surrounds are made up by a huge array of JBL control 1’s down the sidewalls and on the back walls, had clear sounds placed in discrete parts of the left and right sides, while centre back surround had me looking solidly to the back while keep one eye still focused to the screen this was very apparent at the opening of the film, and throughout as well. 

Sub bass extension and LFE.1 was via the JBL 4645 modified, the lows in this film where reaching down to 25Hz with peaks in excess of 115dbc weighting, truck sounds helicopters and explosions, not to mention the storm of Foley effects that where forceful and hard hitting, with slam kick depth and crunch!

So there must be small cult following of fans hare on this site that enjoyed this film, and its predecessor, but for me it was just that, a film with bite for every single frame, an indispensable sequel!

Picture 9/10

Sound 10/10

Overall 10/10


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anyone seen the Blu-ray version of this movie?

I have been loaned a PS3 for review purposes, I'd like to Underworld and UD Evo on it. The only BD movie I saw was MI-iii so I could compare with HD DVD and it looks incredible. The downloaded trailer from PS3 Network's store looks incredible too but that's only a trailer on the HDD, I suspect the actual movie will look even better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

*Wayde*

From what I have read on other home cinema forums sites the picture looks like a real disgrace!! :thumbsdown: 

Sound with Dolby Digital Plus seems to be turning more heads!:T


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

I read that the japanese version with DTS is a lot better. Play Asia has it for $12 shipped. I ordered HoFD (DTS-ES) from them and got it in a week. Wish I had bought it at the same time to save on shipping.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Guys,

You are so lucky... This movie is not available here in Egypt!! I have to get it from abroad!!


----------

